
Matematicas Visuales - mxfh
http://www.matematicasvisuales.com/english/index.html
======
bestham
If I knew how to replace Flash and instantly make this canvas based I would.
This is amazing.

~~~
cbd1984
They aren't all Flash. Some are Java:

[http://www.matematicasvisuales.com/english/html/probability/...](http://www.matematicasvisuales.com/english/html/probability/varaleat/normalprob.html)

~~~
tehaugmenter
Oh how I love running into Java applications on the internet. It seems every
time I do anymore I am told I need to update Java.

Nevertheless, this was worth it.

